# Thermal spas in Murcia



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me about these spas also when is the best time to visit,thanks

Celia


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

HI Celia

Which thermal spas do you mean? The ones near Mazarron?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

No in Murcia there are a few according to our friends who left many years ago,thanks anyway Guiri-girl


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

celia50 said:


> No in Murcia there are a few according to our friends who left many years ago,thanks anyway Guiri-girl


Try doing a map search using google and other search engines for "spa in Murcia, Spain" Found about 6 under category Spa! But not sure how many of them are hotels! Maybe local advertising might be a better way to find one as not all will be listed on google maps etc!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> No in Murcia there are a few according to our friends who left many years ago,thanks anyway Guiri-girl


try putting _balneario temal murcia_ into google.es

this hotel one was at the top when I did it- there are lots of others


Spa Hotel & Resort for Luxury Health Spa Holidays and Spa Break in Spain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been here, Los Baños de Mula.
Google

Also google Fortuna spa's. Loads of info.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

There are thermal spas in Baños de Mula, Fortuna and Archena. Have only been to Archena and that was some years ago, it has now been refurbished. All three of these can be seen if you google them.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe Ok, Mazarron is in Murcia, I thought you were referring to some not very well known open air hot springs in that area!

There is a Spa hotel in Fortuna which is very nice, and a Thalassotherapia place in San Pedro del Pinatar. 

There's a lovely one in the Campo de Golf at La Manga Club, up on the hill, spectacular views and beautiful facilities. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

HI again

Mazarron is in Murcia, I thought you were referring to some not very well known open air hot springs in that area!

There is a Spa hotel in Fortuna which is very nice, and a Thalassotherapia place in San Pedro del Pinatar. 

There's a lovely one in the Campo de Golf at La Manga Club, up on the hill, spectacular views and beautiful facilities. 

Hope this helps http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank again Guiri-girl,I have checked them out,the thermal spa are the ones I am interested 

and hoping my hubby would be too.


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

For a romantic encounter, try here- Balneario el Pozo - Nacimiento de las Aguas Termales de los Baños de Mula


----------

